# Linux Customization



## GoFigureItOut (May 28, 2012)

I'm a Ubuntu Linux newbie and I'd like to customize my install with widgets or gadgets. I can across a screen shot and exactly what I want. Any help will be greatly appreciated!

http://forums.hak5.org/index.php?showtopic=13241


----------



## helloWorld (May 29, 2012)

I've never used Linux, but at the bottom of the picture, the poster stated he was using Conky for the resource monitor that takes up the right portion of the screen.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (May 29, 2012)

helloWorld said:


> I've never used Linux, but at the bottom of the picture, the poster stated he was using Conky for the resource monitor that takes up the right portion of the screen.




I have no idea how I missed that pertinent information, ha. Thanks for the extra set of eyes!


----------

